# Got Hyatt Aspen for May...what to expect...



## twobluecats (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey guys!  We just booked Memorial Day week for a one-bedroom in Aspen.  We've actually never visited Colorado before.  We will most likely drive from Dallas, and we are excited to bring along our bicycles and enjoy the outdoors.  

Any and all advise and details about the resort and area are welcome!


----------



## Steve (Dec 20, 2010)

It's an elegant resort with lots of amenities.  The furniture was a little big for the rooms in the unit we were in, but there is twice daily maid service and everything is very upscale.  There is a free continental breakfast each morning in the lobby, but the choices are extremely limited.  The resort has a great location as you can walk all over downtown Aspen from there.

The weather may be a bit chilly, and the trails may be a bit muddy.  Other than the Memorial Day weekend, it will likely be very quiet.  Bring some warm clothes as it will be cold at night.  Snow is possible, but not too likely.  

Be sure to visit the Maroon Bells.   The scenery is spectacular.  The drive to Redstone and Marble is also very nice and it is fun to see the marble quarry at the end.

Have fun!

Steve


----------



## bdurstta (Dec 21, 2010)

Since you have a car, make sure you take a drive to see the Caverns.  They are well worth it. 

There are GREAT BBQ places in Aspen, especially Hickory House ribs.  

We were there this past summer....we are looking forward to spring visit some day!

Barbara


----------



## darcy (Dec 26, 2010)

bdurstta said:


> There are GREAT BBQ places in Aspen, especially Hickory House ribs.



You're talking to someone from Texas  .


For hiking, I would recommend talking to the people at the visitor center regarding trail conditions - although I think by that time a lot will be open.  Do be prepared for mud though, as pp said.

You will enjoy taking your bikes on the Rio Grande Trail in both directions from Aspen, and it is worth the drive down to Glenwood Springs to ride on the trail that goes along the Colorado River ( you could ride down there from Aspen, but it is long and not all of it is scenic).


----------



## yumdrey (Dec 26, 2010)

Most of the restaurants in the area are very nice. They would deliver food to your door with soem extra cost.
You can walk to downtown Aspen, many shops and restaurants to visit and see.
Maroon Bell is worth to visit, if you have a car, you can drive to Avon, Beaver Creek and Breck area. Scenery is nice and May is a great time to drive.
I stayed at 2BR lock-off, it was big enough for 6 people. If your 1BR is a part of 2BR lock-off, it has nice size kitchen (all stainless steel), wooden floor and wonderful bathroom. 1BR side has 4 flat sceen (panel) TVs. One in livingroom, one in the kitchen (breakfast bar), one in the bathroom and one in the bedroom.
I loved rustic cabin feel of the unit and resort. You will like it too!
There are 2 daily maid service, and I left $10 tip each day and maid didn't take it. I didn't know they have no tip policy in the resort.
Maid would wash the dishes if any is in the sink. They ran dish washer for me each day.
I would love to visit there any time again.


----------



## esk444 (Dec 28, 2010)

yumdrey said:


> There are 2 daily maid service, and I left $10 tip each day and maid didn't take it. I didn't know they have no tip policy in the resort.



I just got back from the Grand Hyatt Aspen a couple weeks ago.  I'm pretty sure that there is no such thing as a no tip policy.  The only time the maid didn't take the tip is when I forgot to clearly indicate in a note or envelope that it was for the maids.  Many hotels instruct their maids not to take cash prior to checkout unless the tip is clearly marked to avoid theft accusations.  When I asked the front desk for an envelope to mail something, they thought I was using it to leave a tip for the maids.  They said I could leave an aggregate tip with the front desk and it would get distributed to all of the maids that worked that week.

I really enjoyed my stay there and thought the staff was top notch.  The bellmen will drive you anywhere in town and nearby for free if they don't have an airport pickup.  The non-skiers in my group used it to go to the indoor pool/lazy river/climbing wall/indoor ice rink at the Aspen Recreation Center near Aspen Highlands.


----------



## LovinTheTropics (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been to Aspen once during ski season in a studio.... 
it's a great resort.....
we were fortunate enough to get a week 47 (week after Thanksgiving)
3 bedroom for 270 points for 2011.   Opening of Ski season.

can't wait!


----------

